# Snakewood - Eagle Scout Gentleman's Folder



## Steelart99 (Dec 7, 2019)

Gentleman's Folder with snakewood scales that I made for my nephew when he made Eagle Scout (early this year). I made a similar one for my other nephew when he made Eagle Scout (also this year) which had fossil Woolly Rhinoceros scales (no pics). Both had meteorite alloy/1084 damascus blades and file-worked titanium liners and back spine.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Echoashtoreth (Dec 7, 2019)

Ah-mazing!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3 | Creative 1


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 7, 2019)

Awesome knife.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Dec 7, 2019)

Congratulations to both of your Nephew's Dan! 

The knife is fantastic and I'm sure will be a treasured gift! Is that a kit that you had engraved? If so, do you mind me asking where you got it? My Son is on his way (just made Life) and I've been thinking about what to make him; something like this would be awesome!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Dec 7, 2019)

Drop dead gorgeous knives. Making Eagle Scout is a BIG deal and I know you're very proud of them. They will always treasure these knives.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steelart99 (Dec 7, 2019)

Steve in VA said:


> Congratulations to both of your Nephew's Dan!
> 
> The knife is fantastic and I'm sure will be a treasured gift! Is that a kit that you had engraved? If so, do you mind me asking where you got it? My Son is on his way (just made Life) and I've been thinking about what to make him; something like this would be awesome!



This is actually my design. I forged all the damascus and made everything except the screws. I've been a part-time knife maker for close to 30 years ... but don't make too many anymore. Darn "Life" is always getting in the way.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## DKMD (Dec 7, 2019)

That’s beautiful! The design and filework is really, really nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Rocking RP (Dec 7, 2019)

Awesome

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve Smith (Dec 7, 2019)

Great looking piece.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 8, 2019)

First class knife! Damascus is beautiful! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Dec 8, 2019)

Steelart99 said:


> This is actually my design. I forged all the damascus and made everything except the screws. I've been a part-time knife maker for close to 30 years ... but don't make too many anymore. Darn "Life" is always getting in the way.



Wow.....you do an incredible job and it's beautiful! That will make it even more special for your Nephews and I'm sure it they will cherish it. Hopefully those stay in the family for generations!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigg081 (Dec 8, 2019)

Gorgeous knife. I’ve been looking for just the “right” knife like that for my EDC. You should make a bunch and sell. You’re very talented.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steelart99 (Dec 8, 2019)

Bigg081 said:


> Gorgeous knife. I’ve been looking for just the “right” knife like that for my EDC. You should make a bunch and sell. You’re very talented.



Thank you all for the compliments. I've sold quite a few knives in my time, but these days I have too many other "projects" keeping me busy to pursue that much

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Dec 8, 2019)

Steelart99 said:


> Thank you all for the compliments. I've sold quite a few knives in my time, but these days I have too many other "projects" keeping me busy to pursue that much



If you decide to get back in the business, keep my name on the list!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Dec 8, 2019)

Incredible work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

